# KxK 7 Scale Fanned 7 deal - what are your specs?



## AvantGuardian (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, I'm really kicking around jumping on this $1999 KXK deal but I'm not at all sure what woods/finish I would go for. For those unaware, here's the thread with the details:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...ned-fret-seven-discount-introductory-run.html

Anyway, to those that have put down deposits or are thinking about it, do you mind posting your potential specs? I'm just looking for some inspiration. Don't worry, I won't copy anyone's order, just want to see what options people are looking at. I think the main options in this run are: wood choice, finish, inlay, body carve, and neck profile.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine are quite far from what I believe to be your personal taste, as I have a full dark blood red axe with a maple board and offset dots. Yes, even the hardware is red.  

I'm going for a maple neck due to me preferring the way maple softens the "brute'ish" natural sound of mahogany (I'm assuming the wood to be somewhat similar tonally to my orange KXK), which allows me to have a bit more control over how sharp the attack is or not, not to mention maple being a tad more reliable in my book as far as necks are concerned. As for the shape, it's the default KxK thin profile, nothing incredibly elaborate, as I love the feel on mine (even though the upper register's slightly thinner on that one).


----------



## thrsher (Nov 30, 2010)

im going with 
alder wings
mahogany neck
spalt maple top
carve2 top
clear gloss finish
no inlay
ebony board


----------



## elq (Nov 30, 2010)

Mahogany neck and body.
Bubinga top.
Snakewood fretboard ('A' below, the other was already used)







No inlay.
Probably satin finish on the body.
Oil on the neck.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool, thanks for sharing everyone. It looks like Rob tends to use pretty wide neck blanks so I'd think the neck wood would be the most critical spec. I'm kind of tempted to do a white finish with a maple board, there's something about that simple, clean look that I really like. I love the crazy metallic purple and lambo green KXKs that I've seen too though, so who know what I'll actually settle on if I get one.

Also, for those that have played KXK 7s, what is the standard thin profile like in terms of shape? I'm generally comfortable with thin to medium thickness, but more important to me is a fairly round shape. I do not really like neck profiles with big shoulders and/or flat backs.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't gotten in on this yet, I'm sad to say. We'll see what happens, I have a feeling I'll end up with one of these eventually.



elq said:


> Mahogany neck and body.
> Bubinga top.
> Snakewood fretboard ('A' below, the other was already used)
> 
> ...



You are giving me serious GAS with that snakewood. Which would be fine except you bought the last two fretboards Gilmer had  



AvantGuardian said:


> Also, for those that have played KXK 7s, what is the standard thin profile like in terms of shape? I'm generally comfortable with thin to medium thickness, but more important to me is a fairly round shape. I do not really like neck profiles with big shoulders and/or flat backs.



The standard thin maple profile is very similar to the old square heel UVs. The mahogany profile is slightly thicker but not by a lot. You can also get a custom thickness done on these if you have the actual measurements you want.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> The standard thin maple profile is very similar to the old square heel UVs. The mahogany profile is slightly thicker but not by a lot. You can also get a custom thickness done on these if you have the actual measurements you want.


 
Okay, cool, thanks for the description. I have a UV7PWH and I do really like that neck. Its definitely not as flat as some of the newer non-prestige Ibanez 7s I've played. I'll probably check out the measurements on a few necks that I like and go from there. Its cool that he's willing to do a custom thickness.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> Okay, cool, thanks for the description. I have a UV7PWH and I do really like that neck. Its definitely not as flat as some of the newer non-prestige Ibanez 7s I've played. I'll probably check out the measurements on a few necks that I like and go from there. Its cool that he's willing to do a custom thickness.



Yeah the neck profile on my maple necked Sii-7 is very similar to one of the UV7PWHs I had right before I got the KxK.

As long as you have measurements for what you want and don't do the, "well I want it like brand x model y" you should be good to go


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2010)

That's what I did when I ordered my KxK's  Except I actually e-mailed Schecter, and they sent me the neck specs for EVERY guitar they make in a spread sheet and I forwarded it to Rob


----------



## kruneh (Nov 30, 2010)

Got some good help from noodles and the KxKs looks like sweet guitars, so I´m pretty sure I will join this run myself.
Gotta sort out a few things first and get the Bernie Rico deal going first.
For specs definitely a mahogany neck and a blank ebony board.
Probably the radius carve, if I´m not wrong that has the most curve right?
Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any good pictures showing the radius carve? I have only seen straight-on pics from what I recall so I can't really tell what's going on with that one. Also, is the only difference between Carve1 and Carve2 the contours on the horns/cutaways?


----------



## elq (Nov 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You are giving me serious GAS with that snakewood. Which would be fine except you bought the last two fretboards Gilmer had



It's _really_ hard to find. I had to act quickly. They do have a couple of quarter logs that may be suitable for cutting into fretboards though 



kruneh said:


> Probably the radius carve, if I´m not wrong that has the most curve right?



I think Carve2 is the most pronounced carve.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I haven't gotten in on this yet, I'm sad to say. We'll see what happens, I have a feeling I'll end up with one of these eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno how much snakewood normally goes for, but I just saw a snakewood FB on Lmii for 100.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> Does anyone have any good pictures showing the radius carve? I have only seen straight-on pics from what I recall so I can't really tell what's going on with that one. Also, is the only difference between Carve1 and Carve2 the contours on the horns/cutaways?



Carve2 is the most "carved" top, Carve1 is more rounded and gentler, and radiused is basically a smooth even curved top. 

My Sii-7 is radiused, if the sun ever comes out again I'll see if at I can get some pics of it and put a thread up (since I realized I never got any decent outdoor pics of it). I'll be sure to get some tail / side shots.

There are some decent pics on the KxK website on the Sii-7 page: Sii7 7 string

You can sort of see the curve in this pic







scherzo1928 said:


> Dunno how much snakewood normally goes for, but I just saw a snakewood FB on Lmii for 100.



Thanks just emailed them for a photo


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 30, 2010)

^Ahh, okay. Thanks for the pic and the clarification. Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

^ no problem. I think it's supposed to be nice here thursday or friday so maybe I'll get more pics up then.



elq said:


> It's _really_ hard to find. I had to act quickly. They do have a couple of quarter logs that may be suitable for cutting into fretboards though



Damn you now I'm looking at that $400 log. Because, you know, I need enough snakewood for a dozen boards


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Thanks just emailed them for a photo


np, And ty actually, since I was contemplating buying it after having sold one of my old axes this week.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> np, And ty actually, since I was contemplating buying it after having sold one of my old axes this week.



Saving you money? 

I've got pics and it looks cool, also have the dimensions. Now I'm just waiting to hear back from KxK to see if the piece is big enough


----------



## thrsher (Nov 30, 2010)

i personally wouldnt mind a bloodwood fingerboard!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Saving you money?
> 
> I've got pics and it looks cool, also have the dimensions. Now I'm just waiting to hear back from KxK to see if the piece is big enough


 
Yep, holding on to it for some ziricote of chechen top.

As for the fretboard, you need a little over 20.25" for a 24th fret on a 27" scale. The standard Lmii board is listed as 20+" the rosewood I got was 20.6" ish, so I imagine you would be fine, but reeeaaaally close.

On the other hand, ran some numbers, and If it only has 24 frets on the higher strings, you only need around 19.6" (considering a horizontal fret around the 7th)

As you can tell, I got nothing to do atm.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Yep, holding on to it for some ziricote of chechen top.
> 
> As for the fretboard, you need a little over 20.25" for a 24th fret on a 27" scale. The standard Lmii board is listed as 20+" the rosewood I got was 20.6" ish, so I imagine you would be fine, but reeeaaaally close.
> 
> ...



Yeah talked to KxK, it'll work if it has binding on it... which I'm cool with since I'd be doing a figured top if I do this and I can just have him do a binding that matches the top. I should be picking this up tonight or tomorrow morning \m/

Not even sure it'll go on a fanned Sii-7, but I've got a bunch of wood with KxK already so it'll get used for something sooner or later


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 30, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Yeah talked to KxK, it'll work if it has binding on it... which I'm cool with since I'd be doing a figured top if I do this and I can just have him do a binding that matches the top. I should be picking this up tonight or tomorrow morning \m/
> 
> Not even sure it'll go on a fanned Sii-7, but I've got a bunch of wood with KxK already so it'll get used for something sooner or later


 
gotcha. Figured since you have 200 kxks you would get onne of the fanned ones 

Btw, I pitty the person who will do the binding on the snakewood. I was cutting a piece of ebony to make pickup rings earlier, and it was quite brittle(not to mention hard to cut by hand), planing was also a no-no for my cheapish planer... can only imagine what it's like to work with snakewood.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> gotcha. Figured since you have 200 kxks you would get onne of the fanned ones
> 
> Btw, I pitty the person who will do the binding on the snakewood. I was cutting a piece of ebony to make pickup rings earlier, and it was quite brittle(not to mention hard to cut by hand), planing was also a no-no for my cheapish planer... can only imagine what it's like to work with snakewood.



Yeah I want one, I just need the money to pay for it  As it stands the gear fund is tapped out for the time being.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 1, 2010)

Gee guys, thanks for getting me GAS again... Just when I decided to not email BR J when he had his deal up 

Really though if I do end up ordering one of these, I'm thinking of going with something bright (neon?), yellow, purple, pink, something along those lines... (Just to emphasize my heterosexuality, like Nolly did with his Daemoness!), mahogany body/neck and ebony fretboard to contrast the bright paint. Unpainted neck like on Techno's Sii8.

This makes me wonder what Kramer Nightswan inlays would look like on a fanned 7?


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 1, 2010)

UnderTheSign said:


> This makes me wonder what Kramer Nightswan inlays would look like on a fanned 7?



NS inlays can never look bad (there's some scientific reason, trust me). this makes me think you should also get a polka dot paint job


----------



## technomancer (Dec 1, 2010)

FUCK! Looks like no snakewood for me right now. I checked stuff out last night and put in an order for that board from LMI this morning once I confirmed a shipping address... then got a phone call five minutes ago telling me it sold last night 

The guy's like, "Well we have more drying that will be ready soon but they're going to be $200". Yeah if I'm going to drop that money I'l buy the 2"x5"x48" log on Gilmer for $400 and get 8+ boards out of it 



UnderTheSign said:


> Gee guys, thanks for getting me GAS again... Just when I decided to not email BR J when he had his deal up
> 
> Really though if I do end up ordering one of these, I'm thinking of going with something bright (neon?), yellow, purple, pink, something along those lines... (Just to emphasize my heterosexuality, like Nolly did with his Daemoness!), mahogany body/neck and ebony fretboard to contrast the bright paint. Unpainted neck like on Techno's Sii8.
> 
> This makes me wonder what Kramer Nightswan inlays would look like on a fanned 7?



Bright color, matching color wave dot inlay, annodized matching hardware


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 1, 2010)

UnderTheSign said:


> This makes me wonder what Kramer Nightswan inlays would look like on a fanned 7?


 
If you look at the Decibal Guitars thread in the dealer's section, Darren has a mockup of a fanned 7 with the NS style inlays. Sorry, I'm being too lazy to find what page its on right now, but it looks really cool. I might go for something like that.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 1, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Bright color, matching color wave dot inlay, annodized matching hardware


As I can't seem to find any on the KxK website right now, do you have pics of the 'wave' dot? I don't know if they offer colored inlays, I'd have to check... On the other hand, if you mention them, they probably do? 



AvantGuardian said:


> If you look at the Decibal Guitars thread in the dealer's section, Darren has a mockup of a fanned 7 with the NS style inlays. Sorry, I'm being too lazy to find what page its on right now, but it looks really cool. I might go for something like that.


I was just going through that thread but skipped a few pages... Thanks, I'll go check!

EDIT - found the one you mentioned. Sweeeeeet!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 1, 2010)

UnderTheSign said:


> As I can't seem to find any on the KxK website right now, do you have pics of the 'wave' dot? I don't know if they offer colored inlays, I'd have to check... On the other hand, if you mention them, they probably do?



All the inlays are custom cut, so yeah they offer them  You could basically specify where you want them on the board and size / shape, so it's pretty flexible. The impression I got is if it's mostly dot-shaped it's doable on these, so ovals or whatever are an option as well without an upcharge.

Check with noodles once you're settled in on what you want to confirm the pricing, obviously.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok... So what on earth exactly is the 'wave' inlay? I imagine it being similar to the Nightswan?

This is starting to sound good... Dave emailed me yesterday afternoon (or well, morning for our yankee friends, probably, heh) saying they still had some bright yellow paint left from a previous build and Rob could use that.
Yes, you read that right, it's this paint!









I'd leave the neck unpainted though, like you did on your Siii-8.

So imagine this... Mahogany body & neck, yellow body & headstock, ebony fretboard with bright yellow Nightswan inlay, all black hardware and something else I was going to mention but forgot by the time I was typing this 

I sent Dave an email asking if they could do a different carve... The bottom of Carve 1, the inner horns of Carve 2.

Edit, though the guitar is FAR from my doorstep, I just thought I'd get you a slight idea of what my first tunes will will sound like


----------



## technomancer (Dec 2, 2010)

Hehe I guess the question is what do you want the wave inlay to look like. I don't think there's a pre-done pattern for it, so grab the mockup drawing and mark where you want your dots and what size you want them 

That's Jacksonplayer's Sii from the first run. And I think your idea should look hot as hell... then again I'm partial to black and yellow being from Pittsburgh


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 2, 2010)

So now you're telling me I can decide all by myself? Great, now I'm going to spend hours trying different patterns... While I should be asleep! 

I suppose the yellow/black has something to do with your ice hockey or footy team?


----------



## elq (Dec 2, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> ^Ahh, okay. Thanks for the pic and the clarification. Decisions, decisions, decisions...



A profile shot of a carve2 -







technomancer said:


> FUCK! Looks like no snakewood for me right now. I checked stuff out last night and put in an order for that board from LMI this morning once I confirmed a shipping address... then got a phone call five minutes ago telling me it sold last night



It wasn't me. I promise 



UnderTheSign said:


> I suppose the yellow/black has something to do with your ice hockey or footy team?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 2, 2010)

UnderTheSign said:


> So now you're telling me I can decide all by myself? Great, now I'm going to spend hours trying different patterns... While I should be asleep!
> 
> I suppose the yellow/black has something to do with your ice hockey or footy team?



Sorry you're losing sleep 

and more of a hockey fan  (though it's required that you like the steelers to live here or they force you to move )


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 4, 2010)

Having been an archer AND being European, I really don't get the fuzz about a bunch of sweaty guys running after balls or skating after wooden cookies. Might be me, though! 

I played around with dot placement a bit thursday... Hurt my back so I couldn't go to work anyway, and I came to a decision - Nightswan it is!
There's no use spending countless hours trying to mash the dots in random places all over the fretboard when the Kramer guys obviously put more thought into it  

So I'm still awaiting Dave's reply tro my carve question now, after that I'll send them the $750. Stoked!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2010)

UnderTheSign said:


> Having been an archer AND being European, I really don't get the fuzz about a bunch of sweaty guys running after balls or skating after wooden cookies. Might be me, though!
> 
> I played around with dot placement a bit thursday... Hurt my back so I couldn't go to work anyway, and I came to a decision - Nightswan it is!
> There's no use spending countless hours trying to mash the dots in random places all over the fretboard when the Kramer guys obviously put more thought into it
> ...



Yeah no idea of any sport where men chase a ball around a field that's rabidly popular in Europe 

Not a bad call on the dots at all, the Nightswan inlay pattern looks awesome.

For the carve I have no idea what the answer will be. I'd think it'd be an upcharge at minimum as it's extra work, but you never know.

I'm looking at a bunch of top wood pieces online, I think I'm going to get a birthday / christmas present for myself in the next couple of days


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 4, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I'm looking at a bunch of top wood pieces online, I think I'm going to get a birthday / christmas present for myself in the next couple of days


 
Oooh, what have you got in mind? I just bought a sick piece of katalox myself.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Oooh, what have you got in mind? I just bought a sick piece of katalox myself.



I've got an email in to a place that MIGHT have an awesome piece of birdseye maple burl... but I have no idea if they actually have it as it was from a year old blog post  If I haven't gotten a reply back by Tuesday or so I'm going to call them and check on it.

There's also some other stuff I'm looking at as well. There's also a Rockler Woodworking store 5 minutes from me that I STILL haven't gotten around to checking out that I may hit too.

Also, if anybody is doing a KxK and is interested in some flamed koa let me know, I've got a ton of it at the shop and we might be able to work something out 

The burl piece:


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, I was really happy with my katalox top, but DAMN!

Sometimes I really feel like just hanging a piece of wood like that on a wall.


----------



## elq (Dec 4, 2010)

Three nice slabs of Amboyna Burl from Gilmer.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2010)

^ some nice stuff, but a bit pricey though (then again Amboyna Burl usually is  )


----------



## technomancer (Dec 6, 2010)

Just called the place, no birdseye maple burl for me


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 7, 2010)

I might still have a piece of maple burl for you, depending on what you want.
What're you looking at dimension/thickness-wise? It's not as crazy as the ones shown in this thread, but it's pretty cool and I don't think I'll ever use it... 
If you're interested, I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure why not, even if I don't use it maybe somebody else will see it that would like it.

Dimensions needed for an Sii-7 carve1 or radius are 20"x7"x.350", carve2 needs to be .550" thick


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 8, 2010)

I believe it's 0.275" thick. Pics later today, if I don't forget. Busy day, haha.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, each side is approx. 19cm (7.5") wide and 55cm (22") long. Thickness is 0.275" but could be off 0.05 

It's pretty light colored, dunno what a stain would do. Pics are a bit shit, for some reason my camera doesn't like focussing or taking sharp pics at all

I'll embed them later on but I gotta start preparing dinner before people get hungry in here... Until then, go here to check out some images:
ImageShack Album - 5 images


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm going to pass, thanks for offering 

Too thin for a carve top, might be usable for a radius but not sure


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, it'd probably have to be a flat top. Never really thought of it when I scored the wood, as it was cheap anyway.

Just realised, it *might* be usable for something like this. Flat top but a side carve to show moooore pretty wood.






ps, oops, just noticed I uploaded a pic of my new bottle of Scotch to that album, too.

edit - hope that pic isn't too large, for some reason the forum doesn't automatically downsize it?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey guys, just got this from Rob for those of you that had ordered already and wanted to make sure you see it:

Custom winds will be available. Choice of Alnico 5 or Ceramic magnets. If you don't like the initial wind, a single swap will be available free of charge. You'll be required to return the initial pickups and handle having the exchange set installed.

In addition if you prefer actives Seymour Duncan Blackouts or EMGs will be available using a 7 in the neck and an 8 in the bridge also at no additional charge.


----------



## Jazzercize (Dec 17, 2010)

I put in my deposit for this build a couple weeks ago but I didn't even see this post until now!

here are my specs:
Sii-7 7 Scale guitar 25 to 27 OILED FINISH
NECK Mahogany
BODY Mahogany
BODY TOP Spalt Maple
Carve1
Hollow body with F hole
Maple FRETBOARD  Offset wave dot INLAYS
HARDWARE COLOR standard black
12-54+.070 strings (BEADGBE)
PICKUPS Standard custom with Alnico 5's
24 Dunlop 6120 Frets
Sperzel locking tuners
Dunlop flushmount straplocks
1 V 1T 3 way
G&G hardshell case Clear oil finish

and here is a pic of the mockup sketch rob sent me


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 17, 2010)

Jazzercize said:


> Hollow body with F hole


Wow, cool! How much was the hollow body upcharge? That might make it hugely attractive to me!

Also, I thought oiled finishes on spalt were not recommended due to it's porous/sort nature....


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Also, I thought oiled finishes on spalt were not recommended due to it's porous/sort nature....



Usually that's true, but you can get stabilized spalt that's treated with epoxy or something similar that could be left natural.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 17, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Also, if anybody is doing a KxK and is interested in some flamed koa let me know, I've got a ton of it at the shop and we might be able to work something out



PM'd


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 20, 2010)

I managed to convince myself that I don't need to get one of these since I spent a lot on Christmas presents this year and recently had to buy a couple of new suits for work, but now I'm staring at that semi-hollow mockup 

Freaking GAS. I hate you guys. Still not sure what I'm going to do here.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2010)

Basically you are not going to get a chance to get a seven string fanned fret semi-hollow for this cheap anywhere else  You know you want to  

Ok, I've done my part as a KxK whore now... time to go sulk because I just don't have the cash for one of these with the other stuff I have on order


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I'll just sulk with you on this one. While I technically can afford this, I think I'll just try to be content with the BRJ sixer I ordered from the Black Friday sale. I'm playing sixes only in the bands I'm playing with now and I don't really NEED another seven. I think I need to impose a one nice guitar per year rule. I'll probably be kicking myself for this one when the NGDs start rolling in on this run, but sometimes you have to do the responsible thing.


----------



## Varjo (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's what I'm thinking:

Maple neck
Alder body
Flamed maple top (not sure yet)
Ebony fretboard
Gold hardware
Carve 2

Inlays:





And a nice dark maroon satin finish to top it off, with a natural neck of course


----------



## kruneh (Jan 3, 2011)

A little late maybe, and nothing really new or special, but here you go:

Mahogany neck
Mahogany body
Carve 1
Ebony board
Dot inlays
KxK passive pickups
Oiled neck
Dark green/black marbelize

I like the feel of an oiled mahogany neck, and it seemed like a good choice for me at the moment with an all mahogany guitar, as I´ve sold a few of those I had.
The carve decision was kinda difficult. Sometimes a picture does not say a thousand words..
I like them all for different reasons, the radius have a very clean and brutal look, but in the end I went for the more sleek carve1.
I don´t like how regular pickups looks like in a fanned fret guitar, so KxKs own perfectly matched pair will look the best, and I´m positive that they will sound good too. Custom windings to be decieded.

Kudos to Rob and Dave for letting this happen, I´m really looking forward


----------



## thrsher (Feb 5, 2011)

any updates from anyone who was ordered?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 5, 2011)

The prototype guitars aren't even finished yet, so I doubt anybody's got updates


----------



## thrsher (Feb 5, 2011)

didnt know more protos where being produced, the few times i tried to get some insight, i dont really get a response


----------



## technomancer (Feb 5, 2011)

A tip from dealing with multiple custom shops: if you haven't heard anything in 3-4 months shoot an email to check in. Don't start sending emails a month after ordering unless somebody promised you a 90 day or less build time


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys....I'm in for run #2. Here are the specs:

- ### LEFT HANDED ###
- Maple Neck
- Alder Body
- Ebony Board
- Carve 1
- No inlays (side dots only)
- Spalt top
- Finish - flat clear
- Pickups - ceramic bridge, alnico5 neck (wound similar to Aftermath)

Rob is actually just going to flat clear the top and oil the back and sides.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2011)

Almost forgot to post, must be slipping in my old age 

I broke down and have one of these on order
- Mahogany neck
- Mahogany body
- Maple top (non-figured, tone purposes only)
- Maple board (birdseye or flame, undecided)
- Carve2
- Custom inlays (still designing, will post when I finish the design)
- HoK Cyan to Purple Kameleon
- Ceramic bridge and Alnico 5 neck
- Hardware 2 color techno mod (purple/blue zebra hardware, may do anodized aluminum knobs/switch tip/bridge saddles like I did on the grape 8)

The sample shape on the HoK site for this color sucks... I found the pics below online that really show it off on a crazy golf cart somebody did 

original source here: 32 ford roadster update - Page 1



















Hardware colors


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my! Those blue tuners are giving me blue balls. Also what number KxK is this?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 8, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> Oh my! Those blue tuners are giving me blue balls. Also what number KxK is this?



Yeah the anodized colors are awesome 

When they are all complete the collection will stand at 7. I'm figuring they won't all be done before sometime next year at the earliest, so that's spread over ~6 years since I ordered my blue 7 in 2006.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 8, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Yeah the anodized colors are awesome
> 
> When they are all complete the collection will stand at 7. I'm figuring they won't all be done before sometime next year at the earliest, so that's spread over ~6 years since I ordered my blue 7 in 2006.



Bringing the total number too...? 
And I may have my wife call you to prove I don't have "more guitars than anyone else."


----------



## technomancer (Jul 9, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Bringing the total number too...?
> And I may have my wife call you to prove I don't have "more guitars than anyone else."



Bringing the total number to 7  I currently have 3 guitars, all KxKs:

Blue marbalize Sii-7
Green Sii-7
Purple DCii-6

and have 4 on order (the 3 in my sig and the 7 Scale above). So I wouldn't be a help with your wife these days


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 9, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Bringing the total number to 7  I currently have 3 guitars, all KxKs:
> 
> Blue marbalize Sii-7
> Green Sii-7
> ...


 
Wait, what about the purple 8?


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 9, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Wait, what about the purple 8?



He sold that one (in favor of 7 strings) to... TMM, iirc?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 9, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> He sold that one (in favor of 7 strings) to... TMM, iirc?



Mine was actually the prototype for TMM's on order 8 string, so when I decided I wasn't really going to use an 8 for much anytime soon I sold it to him


----------



## elq (Jul 13, 2011)

I just bought a gigantic piece of "Santos Rosewood" (Pau Ferro) from Gilmer...











It's flat-sawn so it might not be good stock for a neck (or two)... gotta email Rob to see if it's good enough / too late


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2011)

You bastard... I almost bought that (then realized I have too much wood at KxK already) 

That said, two words: semi-hollow body


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2011)

Preliminary mockup I did of the fretboard design for my 7 Scale (may change a few colors and get a better flame maple sample, but you get the idea)






was originally going to do something like the main figure in this






but the wings didn't look right with the fanned frets so I'm saving that idea for another guitar (I take no credit for the design in the egyptian image, it's just an example I found online)


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 15, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Preliminary mockup I did of the fretboard design for my 7 Scale (may change a few colors and get a better flame maple sample, but you get the idea)



That's pretty cool looking. But I Google failed me - what does it mean?


----------



## elq (Jul 15, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> That's pretty cool looking. But I Google failed me - what does it mean?



Wisdom / Light and Shadow ?? or something like that


----------



## technomancer (Jul 15, 2011)

elq said:


> Wisdom / Light and Shadow ?? or something like that



Not bad... translation is:

"The wisdom of light and darkness"

Might still make some minor changes to the design, like I'm thinking about making the triangles around the eye the asme black as the eye border, but haven't decided yet


----------



## technomancer (Jul 17, 2011)

Did some more work on the fretboard mockup


----------



## Anaerob (Jul 20, 2011)

I joined in on the second run about a month ago, getting impatient already... Specs:

- Maple neck
- Swamp Ash body
- Quilt top
- Ebony board without inlays
- Natural colored body and neck, transparent black burst (not 100% decided) top
- Carve 1, black hardware
- Don't know shit about pickups, but I asked for wiring as similar as possible to Aftermaths.

Inspired by these two beauties:
Daemoness Cimmerian 7 string pocket watch inlay
VIK Black Lotus



Oh and that fretboard looks pretty sick! A little over the top compared to your other 12th marks


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2011)

Anaerob said:


> Oh and that fretboard looks pretty sick! A little over the top compared to your other 12th marks



Rob and I had a conversation about how he was tired of everybody getting blank boards because he is REALLY good at inlay work... so I have three guitars planned with some inlays 

There's this one, the PMC with the scarab/sun disk fret markers, and one that I'm still working on the design for that will probably be on the koa topped semi-hollow... the first two are cool, the third one is going to be a show-stopper


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 21, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Rob and I had a conversation about how he was tired of everybody getting blank boards because he is REALLY good at inlay work...


 

Haha.. To me, inlays can kind of be like tattoos. I can find lots of designs I would like for a year or two, but not forever and I'm the kind of guy who holds on to his gear for a long time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2011)

Bump, who has some porn to share


----------



## technomancer (Aug 1, 2011)

Some boards and body blanks for the 7 / 8 Scale runs... also, I talked to hipshot today and the aluminum saddles for my 7 Scale are a go


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got some pics from Rob!


----------



## severussnape (Aug 7, 2011)

Freaking sweet.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank God these pics are coming out after the run is closed. Otherwise I would have put down money for two instead of just the one!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 9, 2011)

Got another quick pic of a 7 Scale in progress from the run






Also decided to make some changes to the specs on mine to save myself some money in the short term. Since my guitar hasn't been started as I was late to the run it also doesn't screw anything up 

I decided to use the burl maple I have at Rob's shop instead of a plain top and change the fretboard to birdseye maple instead of flame maple. Hardware will be black. Fretboard inlay will remain the same. I plan to still do the fr00tastic flip flop at some point in the future.

The burl slab for the top


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 9, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Got another quick pic of a 7 Scale in progress from the run
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think once you get that burl fanned guitar it's going to put my "Steve has too many nice guitars!!!!" beyond the breaking point and I'm going to finally have to trek my ass up to Pittsburgh!


----------



## thrsher (Aug 9, 2011)

i believe thats my build with the spalt


----------



## technomancer (Aug 9, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I think once you get that burl fanned guitar it's going to put my "Steve has too many nice guitars!!!!" beyond the breaking point and I'm going to finally have to trek my ass up to Pittsburgh!



Give me a month's warning to find the floor in my office/music room 



thrsher said:


> i believe thats my build with the spalt



Coolness


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 13, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Give me a month's warning to find the floor in my office/music room




Nice!. It's cool that you went with the active route. We'll have to compare and contrast ours when their done. I'm jealous of that top. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Nice!. It's cool that you went with the active route. We'll have to compare and contrast ours when their done. I'm jealous of that top. It's pretty amazing.



Nope the spalt isn't mine, it was just a progress pic from the run. 

Mine's going to be passives, probably ceramic bridge and alnico neck... and my build hasn't even started yet which was why I could change from using a plain maple top with paint to using that piece of burl I have at the shop 

(though I am definitely going to have to do that color scheme on another guitar in the future...)


----------



## faceforward_007 (Aug 13, 2011)

These pics are from the first run?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2011)

faceforward_007 said:


> These pics are from the first run?



AFAIK yes, these pics are from the first run


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2011)

Just got an update on one of the guitars from Rob, should be getting more on and off


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 21, 2011)

In B4 "what's that cool blue fretboard made of?" 

These figured tops on the 7 and 8 scale runs are going to look pretty killer. I can't wait to see some of the semi hollows.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2011)

Im stoked as fuck on these!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2011)

A few more progress pics for you guys


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2011)

Umm the frets are tilted and he painted the fretboard blue!?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Umm the frets are tilted and he painted the fretboard blue!?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2011)

But seriously I hope some of you got some intense inlay work done by him


----------



## thrsher (Nov 23, 2011)

spalt top is mine....looks killer....wish i would have known i could have went for a regular in line headstock.....oh well


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see some lefties  

I know elq is in run #1 and I'm in run #2.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 23, 2011)

I love seeing these pictures. I'm beyond excited for mine to be done. The money is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving guys


----------



## Erazoender (Nov 24, 2011)

Glorious...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 25, 2011)

A bit more personal update, the figured mahogany that will be the wings for mine


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 25, 2011)

Holy crap the semi hollows are underway!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone else getting updates?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are post pictures you lazy bastards!


----------



## thrsher (Jan 3, 2012)

i got these pics on 11/15


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

I really dig that ribbony mahogany


----------



## mphsc (Jan 3, 2012)

Love that spalt top.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 3, 2012)

thrsher said:


> i got these pics on 11/15



Is that back going to be painted?


----------



## thrsher (Jan 3, 2012)

nope...clear coat only


----------



## mphsc (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice, I dig the ribbony wood too. I wonder how one of these 7Sii's would look with the 7DC headstock.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 3, 2012)

i like 4+3 headstock....def not a fan of reverse inline


----------



## mphsc (Jan 3, 2012)

thrsher said:


> i like 4+3 headstock....def not a fan of reverse inline



Let me know if you can't live with it.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## kruneh (Jan 30, 2012)

That´s so badass!
Can´t wait to see mine, hopefully not to long.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2012)

We have a winner! You'll probably take shit for having blackouts in there but I think actives sound good in mahogany!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> We have a winner! You'll probably take shit for having blackouts in there but I think actives sound good in mahogany!



I really dig the Blackouts. I've considered switch my fanned fret to active, but I was too far into the process for that. I'm glad I stuck with the passives at this point since Bareknuckle looks like they're tinkering with slanted pickup mounts.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> I really dig the Blackouts. I've considered switch my fanned fret to active, but I was too far into the process for that. I'm glad I stuck with the passives at this point since Bareknuckle looks like they're tinkering with slanted pickup mounts.



I emailed BKP about 3-4 months ago asking about fanned fret models and they said no, maybe things have changed now though.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great thrsher 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> I emailed BKP about 3-4 months ago asking about fanned fret models and they said no, maybe things have changed now though.



They have. Ola Strandberg has a prototype set and if there are no issues they're going into production. The real question is what fan range they're going to offer.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I emailed BKP about 3-4 months ago asking about fanned fret models and they said no, maybe things have changed now though.





technomancer said:


> Looks great thrsher
> 
> 
> 
> They have. Ola Strandberg has a prototype set and if there are no issues they're going into production. The real question is what fan range they're going to offer.




Yeah. I also have the option to pull out the stock pickups from the KxK and send them to BK to get rewound to my liking.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 31, 2012)

So jelly. I'd love a FF KxK Sii7, but Rob said he wasn't doing any more as of last month. If anyone needs to release theirs, let me know.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 2, 2012)

mphsc said:


> So jelly. I'd love a FF KxK Sii7, but Rob said he wasn't doing any more as of last month. If anyone needs to release theirs, let me know.



The model was called the 7 Scale


----------



## mphsc (Feb 3, 2012)

technomancer said:


> The model was called the 7 Scale




You got me again...But I'm still anticipating the pics.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 10, 2012)

Some new pics for you guys. 

Chad, Fred, Tyler, and Kai Rob says your guitars should be going into the paint booth soon.

Tyler: the spalt with the f-hole is yours and Rob has been trying to get a hold of you, might want to shoot him an email











Nut blanks and some roughed out nuts


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2012)

Porn!


----------



## kruneh (Feb 11, 2012)

Sweet, appreciate the update techno!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 11, 2012)

kruneh said:


> Sweet, appreciate the update techno!



No problem


----------



## mphsc (Feb 11, 2012)

tyler; holy shit, I want that.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Tyler still hasn't contacted Rob.

Here's a quick shot of the spalt in finish


----------



## mphsc (Feb 16, 2012)

Tell Rob I want it if Tyler is MIA. I'll reimburse him later...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2012)

Good thing that f hole is there otherwise I'd own this yesterday.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Good thing that f hole is there otherwise I'd own this yesterday.



Have we only seen one finished from this run?


----------



## mphsc (Mar 2, 2012)

So I know it's finished & you may have seen the finished pics. But this is coming to Memphis! 






I'm livid with fanned enthusiasm.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 30, 2012)

Have any of these shipped lately? I need more new toys to play with.


----------



## technomancer (May 31, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> Have any of these shipped lately? I need more new toys to play with.



They've been held up by a WAY overdue G&G case order


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 31, 2012)

technomancer said:


> They've been held up by a WAY overdue G&G case order



LOL. That blows. Tell him to ship mine in a black trash bag.


----------



## mphsc (May 31, 2012)

^ no man, you want it in one piece. I love mine & the case fits like a glove, not an OJ glove, but a super snug glove.


----------



## thrsher (May 31, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> LOL. That blows. Tell him to ship mine in a black trash bag.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 31, 2012)

mphsc said:


> ^ no man, you want it in one piece. I love mine & the case fits like a glove, not an OJ glove, but a super snug glove.



Good call. Let's go with two bags just to be safe.


----------



## technomancer (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2012)

NOTHING CAN STOP THE TSA FOOLS!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got an email from Rob. My guitar wasn't held up by the cases not showing. It still hasn't even been painted. He gave me the "it's prepped for paint" line that I've been getting since 8/11.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 8, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> Just got an email from Rob. My guitar wasn't held up by the cases not showing. It still hasn't even been painted. He gave me the "it's prepped for paint" line that I've been getting since 8/11.


 
It's been ready for paint since last August?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup. Totally not a big deal. I remember Rob was having issues with his paint guy around that time, and it took a few months to get sorted out. There was also some debate about doing a trans purple finish for the first time, so he was probably being super particular about the paint choice. It'll be ready when it's ready.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 10, 2012)

technomancer said:


> They've been held up by a WAY overdue G&G case order


 
What is up with G&G? Rico is also complaining about cases being held up by them.

Anyone get any guitar pics lately?


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone heard anything lately about this run?

Bueller?


----------



## faceforward_007 (Oct 1, 2012)

I got an update, emailed Rob, said he had the binding on my axe and was working on orders. No progress pics, no real update, but he's a busy man. I'm not going to rush him to finish, let him take his time. 

BUT i'd love to see somebody's progress pics, there should be some killer builds in this run


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 1, 2012)

I haven't heard anything in a really long time. I really want to see how the finish turned out on mine.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> What is up with G&G? Rico is also complaining about cases being held up by them.
> 
> Anyone get any guitar pics lately?



Yeah that wouldn't be the first time it has been an issue due to G&G. Ron uses them for the Thorn cases too and there have been delays more than once.


----------



## kruneh (Oct 1, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> I really want to see how the finish turned out on mine.



Me too, don´t know if it´s been painted yet though.


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in the second run, so here's to hoping you first run guys get your guitars so that my number comes up


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 16, 2012)

According to Rob, mine should be finished by the end of December. Boom.


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rob said he's assembling my bridge now. I'm pumped.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh.....snap


----------



## EOT (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't usually like purple... But that looks awesome!


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 18, 2013)

Sick!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 18, 2013)

Everyone has been posting these unreal KxKs with exotic woods and killer finishes. I was REALLY starting to doubt my choices. I couldn't be happier with how it looks. As soon as Rob responds to me about the payment, I'll be anxiously staring at a Fedex or UPS online tracking service for a week. LOL.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 18, 2013)

rob ships on fridays. so brutal


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 18, 2013)

thrsher said:


> rob ships on fridays. so brutal



You just made my soul sad. LOL


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> You just made my soul sad. LOL



he also uses UPS 

also


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 18, 2013)

Done and paid for. Rob said it'll take a day or two to get shipped out. I shouldn't have to wait until Friday.


----------



## kruneh (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks awesome, beautiful binding going on there.
Love to see more of these coming out, can´t wait for mine to show up!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 18, 2013)

The natural binding really sets it off and I don't recall seeing many flame topped KxK's.


----------



## larry (Feb 18, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> Oh.....snap



oh fuck yesss.. i am fluffing up for your NGD thread sir. prepare for the happiest wednesday of your life! rob makes such an awesome super strat, i may end up passing out when i finally get my 8 scale.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 18, 2013)

mphsc said:


> The natural binding really sets it off and I don't recall seeing many flame topped KxK's.



That's what I was thinking when I spec'd it out. I was torn between flamed and quilted. I'm super happy with my decision.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 18, 2013)

I give up... I own 2 multiscales and that, well, is just awesome.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 18, 2013)

That is amazing. Love that headstock


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 20, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> Oh.....snap



That is gorgeous dude, congrats!!! 



thrsher said:


> rob ships on fridays. so brutal



That seems like the opposite of how he should do it... Monday morning is ideal because at MOST it should be 5 days with UPS (because they're slower than FedEx ) but if he drops it off on a Friday it will sit over the weekend not moving at all so it's 2 extra days that it is likely chilling in a warehouse somewhere with mixed hot/cold temps hitting that box. Not a fan of that personally, I want my guitars in transit for as little time as possible, less time in transit = fewer chances for the carrier to bust something! 



HighGain510 said:


> Yeah that wouldn't be the first time it has been an issue due to G&G. Ron uses them for the Thorn cases too and there have been delays more than once.



Also another follow-up note on this, Ron was stuck waiting AGAIN for the custom G&G cases for the DeLuxe models he wrapped up 2 weeks back so apparently G&G still haven't gotten their shit together and their production times continue to miss the mark.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 20, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Also another follow-up note on this, Ron was stuck waiting AGAIN for the custom G&G cases for the DeLuxe models he wrapped up 2 weeks back so apparently G&G still haven't gotten their shit together and their production times continue to miss the mark.


 
So...... you are saying that BRJ didn't lie about something?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 20, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> So...... you are saying that BRJ didn't lie about something?



HA! I'm not saying that HE wasn't lying, I'm just saying he could have picked a convenient excuse that legitimate luthiers have been held up by on shipping completed guitars out in the past.  It may have happened to him once previously so now he falls back on that excuse whenever possible. That being said, if Rob ran short on cases and had to wait for G&G I'd believe it as it has happened to Ron on several occasions, most recently within the past month so it's still very much an issue with G&G.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 1, 2013)

Soooo.....I should be dropping a NGD link in here right now for my 7. However, I feel like I just got kicked in the chest. UPS can't find the guitar. I had it held at one of their pickup locations. It arrived at 7am this morning. When I got there at 1:30pm to pick it up, it was gone. They called every driver who had come and gone the entire day, but none of them had it in their trucks. I don't know what to do now. They basically said, "Well, we hope it turns up" and told me to go.


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy poopnoodle!?!?! That sucks. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 1, 2013)

Dude, that sucks, hard. I sincerely hope it turns up soon because that is one of the most exciting guitars I have seen in a long time.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 1, 2013)

That fucking sucks, hate to hear that man. How does shit like this happen?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG that sucks, that thing was gorgeous =/

Bottom line though is UPS is liable for that so have them trace it (or contact Rob and have him start the trace)


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 1, 2013)

SSO has the worst luck with delivery companies, it seems... Wow. Fingers crossed, that gorgeous instrument must not get lost (nor pilfered by some lowlife).


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 1, 2013)

mphsc said:


> That fucking sucks, hate to hear that man. How does shit like this happen?



Well, in their defense it's not like it was a big box. Er...wait.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 2, 2013)

Success guys. They managed to figure it out. I guess when I told them it was a guitar box, they just continued to look for small boxes and ignore the large rectangular box I described almost exactly. Review in progress.

Thanks for the concerns!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm gonna try and stay awake in order to wait for your NGD.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> Success guys. They managed to figure it out. I guess when I told them it was a guitar box, they just continued to look for small boxes and ignore the large rectangular box I described almost exactly. Review in progress.
> 
> Thanks for the concerns!



Awesome, glad to hear it got there after all


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ale-insert-joke-about-purple.html#post3443448


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 29, 2013)

Hear anything lately about these?

2 years, 1 month, 15 days.......not that I'm counting or anything


----------



## thepylestory (Aug 4, 2013)

^......? No one has heard anything?


----------



## elq (Aug 5, 2013)

has anybody asked?


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 5, 2013)

elq said:


> has anybody asked?


 
Last time I asked Rob was in March. He said he was working on it, but didn't give any clue where it was in the process or an estimated completion.

He also told me that he stopped doing progress pics because it was causing problems for him.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 5, 2013)

I think a 7 Scale and a couple of 8 Scales are supposed to be done in the next couple of weeks... was talking to Rob about what was in the near future with my swirl.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool. That's why I asked the forum. I have no doubt he's working on them and I'm not even in the first run of 7's. 

I figured if there was news on mine, he'd contact me. In the meantime, I'm trying to quell the GAS through the progress of others


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 5, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> In the meantime, I'm trying to quell the GAS by buying more guitars.



FTFY (and me!)


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 5, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> FTFY (and me!)


 
Unfortunately (or fortunately) that happens too


----------



## kruneh (Aug 6, 2013)

I recieved this a little while ago.
I´ll make a thread when my life has a couple of hours spare time for me.
I don´t think you will be disappointed when they start showing up, if that helps.


----------



## thrsher (Aug 6, 2013)

KAI holding out on everyone! totally forgot you got yours! congrats again


----------



## larry (Aug 6, 2013)

these are from the initial run of 7scales, which happened prior to the first 8scale run correct? so the 2nd run guys still have a decent amount of wait time left. at least that's what i'm telling myself, so I don't fall back into counting down.


----------



## kruneh (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Brandon, sorry I´m way behind..

Yes, this is from the very first run of fanned KxK.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 8, 2013)

kruneh said:


> Thanks Brandon, sorry I´m way behind..
> 
> Yes, this is from the very first run of fanned KxK.



Dude, find some time! I had no idea you had that stashed away!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 6, 2014)

3 years, 2 months and counting. Am I the only one still waiting?


----------



## faceforward_007 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nope, I'm still waiting on two builds from this run. Last time I had an update was April or so..... I got a picture of the one, haven't seen any photo's of the second.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks. I checked in with Rob a few months ago too. In lieu of any official updates, I'm just leaning on my bros to help pass the time. What is funny to me is that in the time I've been waiting, I've gone back to grad school and I'm three weeks from finishing  

This guitar better be awesome


----------



## thrsher (Aug 19, 2015)

bump, anyone got any news


----------



## technomancer (Aug 19, 2015)

thrsher said:


> bump, anyone got any news



Bounced some emails with Rob over the weekend, he has stopped making in-stocks and is exclusively focusing on the backlog now. He had to move the shop earlier in the year which caused some down time. He said he's currently working on a 7 Scale that should ship in couple weeks and an 8 Scale to follow that. No idea whose they are.


----------

